# **Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.**



## pataipr (2015 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok! 

Egy "rejtett tartalmat" szeretnék megnézni. Ez van kiírva:

**Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.**

Ha rákattintok a TETSZIK gombra, akkor nem történik semmi sem. A felirat ugyan úgy látszik. Mit kell tennem? Köszönöm szépen előre is a válaszokat


----------



## huskym22 (2015 November 28)

Sziasztok! Nekem is ez a problémám. Minden rejtett tartalom TEtszik-elése után sem történik semmi pedig állandó tag vagyok. Melittától privátban is és az adatlapján is többször kérdeztem, de választ még nem kaptam. A segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 November 28)

Szervusztok!

Ha ilyennel találkoztok nyomjatok rá a Jelentés gombra legyetek szívesek. A Kormányosok látják a jelentéseket, ha beírjátok, hogy a link tetszik gomb megnyomására sem jelenik meg, segítünk láthatóvá tenni.


----------



## huskym22 (2015 December 22)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szervusztok!
> 
> Ha ilyennel találkoztok nyomjatok rá a Jelentés gombra legyetek szívesek. A Kormányosok látják a jelentéseket, ha beírjátok, hogy a link tetszik gomb megnyomására sem jelenik meg, segítünk láthatóvá tenni.




Sziasztok! Kipróbáltam és nálam egyik rejtett tartalom tetszikelésénél sem reagál. És többsége rejtett tartalmas, ami pont érdekelne. Murphy törvénye


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 December 23)

huskym22 írta:


> Sziasztok! Kipróbáltam és nálam egyik rejtett tartalom tetszikelésénél sem reagál. És többsége rejtett tartalmas, ami pont érdekelne. Murphy törvénye



Szia 
Ha érdekelnének miért nem kérsz segítséget? Előtted írtam, Jelentés gomb!


----------



## huskym22 (2015 December 23)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia
> Ha érdekelnének miért nem kérsz segítséget? Előtted írtam, Jelentés gomb!




Szia!j Olvastam köszi, de nem 2 db-ról van szó. Nincs pofám olyan sokat kérni, mert nekem nincs semmim amit fel tudnék nektek tölteni. Amim van, az mind innen van, és amim máshonnan van, azt pedig felraktam már. (angol tell me more CD-k)


----------



## Chalamade (2015 December 23)

huskym22 írta:


> Szia!j Olvastam köszi, de nem 2 db-ról van szó.


És? Elromlik a bal klikked, ha többször nyomsz? Mindenki érdeke a hibajavítás.


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 December 23)

huskym22 írta:


> Szia!j Olvastam köszi, de nem 2 db-ról van szó. Nincs pofám olyan sokat kérni, mert nekem nincs semmim amit fel tudnék nektek tölteni. Amim van, az mind innen van, és amim máshonnan van, azt pedig felraktam már. (angol tell me more CD-k)



Ne viccelj már! Azért van az a lehetőség hogy élj vele, ha 20x akkor annyiszor. Én kifejezetten örülök nekik, úgyhogy tessék csak jelezni ha gond van valahol! 



Chalamade írta:


> És? Elromlik a bal klikked, ha többször nyomsz? Mindenki érdeke a hibajavítás.



Igazad van!


----------



## A1Cruiser (2016 Január 24)

Én a "Rejtett tartalom" felrakásában kérnék segítséget. Próbáltam a HIDE, HRT és HTNX BB kódokat is használni, de mindahányszor "Feloldott tartalom"-ként jelent meg a link, amit fel szerettem volna rakni, így inkább töröltem. Hogyan oldjátok meg, hogy **Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.** formában jelenjen meg az üzenet egy része?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Január 24)

A1Cruiser írta:


> Én a "Rejtett tartalom" felrakásában kérnék segítséget. Próbáltam a HIDE, HRT és HTNX BB kódokat is használni, de mindahányszor "Feloldott tartalom"-ként jelent meg a link, amit fel szerettem volna rakni, így inkább töröltem. Hogyan oldjátok meg, hogy **Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.** formában jelenjen meg az üzenet egy része?


*Úgy örülök, hogy feleslegesen vezetjük az egész technikai alfórumot… (fő fórumoldal, lap alja)
Ott ugyanis a fenti kérdéseket többszörösen is átbeszéltük már, de egye fene, akkor itt is:
Mivel igen logikusan a saját hozzászólásod nem tudod tetszikelni, azt nem látnád a feltevés után.
Ezért a rendszer "feloldja" annak rejtett tartalmát.
Egyébként CSAK a HTNX kéretik használni.*


----------



## A1Cruiser (2016 Január 24)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Úgy örülök, hogy feleslegesen vezetjük az egész technikai alfórumot… (fő fórumoldal, lap alja)
> Ott ugyanis a fenti kérdéseket többszörösen is átbeszéltük már, de egye fene, akkor itt is:
> Mivel igen logikusan a saját hozzászólásod nem tudod tetszikelni, azt nem látnád a feltevés után.
> Ezért a rendszer "feloldja" annak rejtett tartalmát.
> Egyébként CSAK a HTNX kéretik használni.*



Köszönöm a szives segítséget. Csak annyit hozzá, hogy másik gépen, más felhasználónévvel teszteltem...
Legyen szép a napod neked is!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Január 24)

A1Cruiser írta:


> Köszönöm a szives segítséget. Csak annyit hozzá, hogy másik gépen, más felhasználónévvel teszteltem...
> Legyen szép a napod neked is!


Ha arról a gépról beléptél már ezzel a nickeddel is, akkor a sütik miatt a rendszer mindkét nicket saját hsz-nek tekinti.


----------



## angel60 (2020 Október 15)

T.Kormányos!
Még új vagyok itt,szeretnék letölteni,de a "rejtett tartalom"-nál kiírja,hogy nyomjak a "Tetszik" gombra,de ilyen gombot nem találok.Hol lehet ezt a gombot megtalálni?


----------



## sorcier (2020 Október 15)

angel60 írta:


> T.Kormányos!
> Még új vagyok itt,szeretnék letölteni,de a "rejtett tartalom"-nál kiírja,hogy nyomjak a "Tetszik" gombra,de ilyen gombot nem találok.Hol lehet ezt a gombot megtalálni?


Mivel mar Allando tag vagylatnod kellene az ablak alatt a jobboldalon PC-rol vagy mobilrol forumozol?Utobbinal elofordul,hogy nem lehet mindent latni(mobiltol is fugg)


----------

